# PDA Reports?



## BossyCow (Jun 21, 2007)

Our county is researching some grant info about a server based reporting system.  We will purchase a PDA for each rig (we have two) Apparently these will receive data from a secure local server with information about the call (times, addresses etc) and the MIR is filled out from drop down lists with the form printable from an infrared port in the ED.  They are supposed to link to our protocols for treatment options and will ask for information related to patient care for a particular condition.

The PDA's are about $650 each and are supposed to be good for 1 - 2 years of heavy use. (I'm thinking ending up under a stretcher wheel with a 300+ patient in the middle of a thrash constitutes more than your average 'heavy' use.)

Have any of you used these in your systems?  How long do they last really?  Do you like them? hate them? Is there something else close that you like better?  This decision to implement or not to implement these devices (Hey.. it's grant money.. let's get them!) will be made by a fire chief with no EMS experience.  I would like to have some input to give him to balance the sales pitch he's going to get on these from the regional folks.  

I don't know if these are bad or good, just thinking I can buy a lot of pens and paper MIR's for $1300.00 every two years and most of my volunteers are not particularly computer savvy.  So I want to get some balanced information on them from people who have actually used them before we commit to this.


----------



## medicdan (Jun 21, 2007)

With no comment on how it works, I know of an EMS Technology company in the Boston area that runs ambulances called Professional EMS Technologies (Pro EMS) that consults for other companies on the best ways to integrate technology into their system. I think they use Zoll's Software (yes, the defib manufacturer), its called RescueNet (http://www.zoll.com/product.aspx?id=407). ProEMSTech can be found at (http://www.proemstech.com/).
From what I know, their EMTs love the technology. They use Toughbooks and PDAs to collect data and it has worked very well for them so far... 

Good luck, BossyCow...


----------



## DocHoliday (Jun 22, 2007)

*PDA's Love them*

We all live them here in San Diego.  THey are the best.  This job is mostly paper work anyways and this cuts that in half.  On some of the PDA's you can get PT history for the base hospital.  And when fire shows up you can wirelessly transfer all your info to theirs.  I am a fan of the PDA as you can see.  With all that said they not as tough as they seem.  They tend to break if you throw them on the ground and such.   lol  But keeping them charged is the really problem


----------



## BossyCow (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm primarily concerned about the durability of the units themselves.  Most of the security issues and software stuff has been in use long enough to resolove most problems with it that I can see.  

We're a small volly department and I'm worried about having to replace these things every time someone knocks one onto the floor of the rig.Have you had them repaired?  Can they be repaired or do you just have to replace them?


----------



## Anomalous (Jun 26, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> The PDA's are about $650 each and are supposed to be good for 1 - 2 years of heavy use. (I'm thinking ending up under a stretcher wheel with a 300+ patient in the middle of a thrash constitutes more than your average 'heavy' use.)



If you are talking about something like a Hammerhead, we have used them for years on my non-EMS job.  We have had them for at least 6 years and they have had some VERY rough use and I don't think we have had to replace any.  I haven't had to use them much, but the only complaint I have really heard is that no one wants to carry the extra weight, but that probably wouldn't apply to your situation.


----------

